# Remember the good ole days when the winter time reports on here were depressing?



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad those days are OVER!!!

If you want to learn how to catch fish on the main lake all winter give us a call!

Lots of people are catching fish in the winter like never before. Why not learn from the originals on Lake Livingston?

Come see what deadsticking is all about (903) 286 4872


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> I'm glad those days are OVER!!!
> 
> If you want to learn how to catch fish on the main lake all winter give us a call!
> 
> ...


Heelll yeah originals.You go mike and chris!!! Its your time yall got the bragging rights.I dont care what anyone say about you guys yall the man.Excuse my language aint chit was happening till you two showed up.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

LOLâ€¦.I remember the good old days when I could fish the south end in winter and never see another boatâ€¦except for maybe Mr. Hillâ€™s commercial catfish rig. But that has changed!! 


A few years back I made several posts here about the fabulous winter time fishing on the south end of Livingston. 

 Not being part of the in crowd, I'm pretty sure my posts were mostly ignored, which turned out to be just fine because I virtually had the entire south end to myself for most winter days for most of those years. 

The regulars always dismissed such claims saying that all the white bass and stripers left the south end after Labor day....LOL, how terribly wrong they were.

 I've been enjoying fabulous fall/winter fishing here for over 8 years now in virtual anonymity. 

But, that has changed, big time. Today I probably saw at least 10 to 15 boats on the south end waters and most were catching fish. 

I give LLA the total credit for that change. You guys have shown a lot of people how and where to catch those winter time fish. You have revolutionized winter time fishing on the south end.

Watching Michael work day in and day out, I'm convinced he is the best angler to come to this lake in at least the last 20 years. He and Chris are also top notch guides and as someone who has fished over a lot of years with a lot of exceptional guides in various locations, LLA is absolutely top notch.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! Great words from a great fisherman!
I have referred several friends and coworkers their way, and all of them come away with a vast knowledge and new passion for the sport of striper and whitebass fishing! Just get in the boat with Michael or Chris and you will see what I'm talking about. You will feel like you are fishing with friends. They are not only great teachers, but incredibly fun guys to fish with! Thanks again guys!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

The guide trip I was on once before, (20 years ago on lake texoma ) yes we caught fish. That's all we did. I went with LLA and learned stuff. LLA is great teachers. They show you, teach you. 
They have a relationship with the fish!!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Keep it up guys! I know most of you have a few secrets of your own now that are kept quiet lol. Meadowlark you were always the exception to the rule! Sorry about crowding up the lake, but it is just too good of a fishery to go unnoticed. 

Chris


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> LOLâ€¦.I remember the good old days when I could fish the south end in winter and never see another boatâ€¦except for maybe Mr. Hillâ€™s commercial catfish rig. But that has changed!!
> 
> A few years back I made several posts here about the fabulous winter time fishing on the south end of Livingston.
> 
> ...


First of all I wanna say sorry Meadowlark for getting off on the wrong foot saying there were no stripers on LL way back when LLA had just showed up getting you mad.LLA change all that about my thinking of them stripers.I just did not had the knowledge and skill to catch and understand those elusive stripers.As for crowding the lake on LL you dont have to worry.Me and a bunch of my 2cooler friends learned from LLA last winter and are now taking that techniques to other lakes with great success.For the past two month we've been traveling to other lakes far far away and been wacking them fish like there's no tommorrow.We're not reporting due to the rules of the west.I'm sure others will follow the same path we have travel and try other lakes.And last the harder to catch them fish the better.It's like a challenge for us now a day to figure them fish out more then to catch them.It's all about the patterns and the time of year and what specific lures and techniques we use for them fish.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

brucevannguyen said:


> ...Were not reporting due to the rules of the west.I'm sure others will follow the same path we have travel and try other lakes.And last the harder to catch them fish the better.It's like a challenge for us now a day to figure them fish out more then to catch them.


 Excellent...you are showing the maturity of an expert angler...one who relishes the challenge and not the numbers. Many never reach that level.

:brew: I salute you!!


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Lakes Far Far Away*

Speaking of lakes far far away, how about the LL South End Army
form up a platoon and make a frontal assault on those Lake Texhoma 
Big Ones. Any volunteers? :texasflag


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Much bigger fish on Ouachita, much bigger...and much closer for me. 

Did you see the post about a new record fish on Ok side Texoma? I think it was 27 pounds. I caught a 31 pounder last year myself on Ouachita ( no where near a record), watched a 43 pounder landed(again no where near a record) and have caught numerous 20 plus pounders on Ouachita. 

I've been to Texoma...good numbers of small fish....but Ouachita has it beat hands down for size and beauty. 

I'd rather fish Ouachita any day than fish the TSA tournament lakes(and I've fished them all)...not that there is anything wrong with those. Its just that Ouachita is so superior in terms of size and beauty that other lakes pale in comparison.

p.s. looking for an over 40 for myself this season


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Meadowlark said:


> Excellent...you are showing the maturity of an expert angler...one who relishes the challenge and not the numbers. Many never reach that level.
> 
> :brew: I salute you!!


Very true: numbers suffice for a few years and are always great for the kids and those who go every now and then. Eventually new water, new species, and developing an understanding of how it all comes together brings greater satisfaction.

Chris


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Well said Chris. I am always looking at a new way to get on fish or where to find them myself. I ask myself what they are eating. Every time I go out of the state I go to a bait store and look for different lures to try. I talk to anyone that is willing to give me tips to get on the fish I seek. I love finding them and doing things different. Cannot wait to get out and do some winter fishing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> LOLâ€¦.I remember the good old days when I could fish the south end in winter and never see another boatâ€¦except for maybe Mr. Hillâ€™s commercial catfish rig. But that has changed!!
> 
> A few years back I made several posts here about the fabulous winter time fishing on the south end of Livingston.
> 
> ...


LOL! That is so true. I remember back then you and I wrote each other often enough that you even mentioned to me how you appreciated me promoting the upstream white bass fishing so you could catch all the fish that stayed down south year round without getting potlicked! You basically wrote me: "Keep on talking about upstream so I can catch the south end fish in solitude."


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> LOL! That is so true. I remember back then you and I wrote each other often enough that you even mentioned to me how you appreciated me promoting the upstream white bass fishing so you could catch all the fish that stayed down south year round without getting potlicked! You basically wrote me: "Keep on talking about upstream so I can catch the south end fish in solitude."


 Yep tell 'em all those fish leave the lake LOL after labor day!!!

Appreciate your help...and it worked for many years...until LLA came along...but I love those guys anyway.


----------



## Notch8 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Lesson learned*

I consider myself a fair fishermen. After going with LLA on my first guided trip, I realized that I was just that. I feel now that with the knowledge that I got from Mike, that I can now make better decisions on what structure,depths,humps,flats,types of baits and how to present them instead of guessing at it, along with how to read my graph better. I'm so amazed with all the info that I got from him about the winter time bite that I wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## Sancho Gringo (Sep 28, 2014)

I have been on 4 trips with mike and i still learn new stuff every time out. I have gained a great deal of information on my graph, and techniques that work on other lakes,. I cant thank mike enough for all he has taught me and look forward to more trips with LLA. The best feeling is being able to take my son, dad and friends and put them on fish, and not only a few but limits of fish. Also i have met some great people that i fish with often. Thanks LLA!!


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

Man.... The love is flowing around here. I like ol' Mike and Chris as much as the next guy, they are great guys and great friends. But truthfully, a few of those that post here and guide on the lake are a-holes with zero respect for others, and in my opinion that's not what it's all about. Just don't get why people still stroke 'em. To each their own I guess. 

It's about helping and actually teaching people ways to be better fisherman AND being respectful, not just throwing a few fish on the cleaning table and snapping a picture. 

Kudos fellas.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

for those of us who likes to fish for techniques & body of waters .. guides like LLA are wonderful. i fished with them before they were guides and very much enjoy their livingston posts then and now. havent been back to livingston since we fished but from the posts bruce are posting, he profited from LLA experience.

yup, kudos fellas ... u too briuce


----------

